# plz suggest a graphics card under Rs.4000



## root.king (Sep 18, 2011)

guys i'm planning to upgrade my pc so plz suggest me a graphics card from 'nvidia chipset' must support dx11 and under Rs.4000 because my budget is limited and my pc config is in my sign
thax.


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 18, 2011)

In ur budget the best card would be the AMD HD5670 card. Look for the GDDR5 version(it is worth it)...if u can stretch a little more,else get the GDDR3 one. Its got dx11 support

In nvidia the GT 240 is a good card,though it performs less than the 5670 based cards and it is *not dx11*

Going strictly by ur requirements the Nvidia GT 430 is within ur budget...supports dx11. But atleast get the GT 440 Gddr5 if possible...u will have to stretch ur budget coz u wont be able to game satisfactorily on a GT430.

Again though I'd like to stress on the fact that the amd 5670 will be most value for money and satisfies ur req except for the Nvidia tag

Summing it up for u

GT 430<GT 440(DDR3)<GT 440(DDR5)<<<GT240(DDR3)<GT240(DDR5)<HD5670


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 18, 2011)

@kiranbhat,
 why nvidia when you can get AMD 5670 gddr5 @ 4.3k and none of the card from any company can reach the performance level of 5670 at that price range.so my request to you is to get 5670 512mb gddr5.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 18, 2011)

Go for HD 5670 512MB DDR5 at 4k else go with HD 5670 1GB DDR5 at 4.5k. 
No other good cards available at 4k.


----------



## root.king (Sep 18, 2011)

i asked nvidia based chipset
because i dont want to hang in botelneck
so is 1Gb HD5670 have CRT OR D-SUB connectivity.


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 18, 2011)

kiranbhat said:


> i asked nvidia based chipset
> because i dont want to hang in botelneck
> so is 1Gb HD5670 have CRT OR D-SUB connectivity.



VGA, D-sub and HDMI


----------



## root.king (Sep 18, 2011)

GUYS can it'll become botelneck for my pc config because some of my friends says that 'NVIDIA' cards runs smothly more than 'AMD'
on a intel chipset mobo.,,,-is it true......


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 18, 2011)

^^myth...not true at all

since u have a dual core(that too overclocked)...I think it will be fine. But u will have to change it when games start to utilize 4 cores or more.
Mainly increase ur RAM to 2GB or more... Its very cheap right now.

2GB DDR3 1333- Rs 650
4GB DDR3 1333(single stick)- Rs 1100


----------



## root.king (Sep 18, 2011)

thanx alot guys for replying and i'll ask my retailer for that card...


----------



## root.king (Oct 5, 2011)

AS you guys suggested finally i got the Radeon HD 5670 1GB DDR5 from saffhair but costed Rs.4950.
working like a charm on with NFS hot pursuit,COD black ops with even high settings on 1024x786 display and soon i'll post the pic hear. thanx guys .and any comment... plz post..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 5, 2011)

At that resolution I don't think your GPU+CPU will cause any issue with Any game.


----------

